# is normal to lose sleep due to thinking of hunting



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guys I was just wondering if its normal to lose sleep due to thinking about the upcoming archery season? Who else has experienced this?


----------



## 3Dmagee (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad iam not the only one! I should be sleeping right now but instead im thinking about tomorrow mornings hunt


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

I don't really lose sleep over deer hunting but I seriously go sleep deprived during waterfowl season. I average about 4 hours a sleep per night, and those are good nights, for the entire waterfowl season due to excitement, work, and having to get up early. Really takes a toll on me by the end of the season.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

i lose sleep every night due to pondering my gear n upcoming hunts


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I suppose watching the hunting channel isn't helping me at all lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Yelp don't go to sleep till bout 12 each night


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah I lay up at night, mostly on opening night.. thats what sleeping pills and hard liquor are for boys :wink:


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol Nyquil


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'v beem there for sure, I'll lose sleep over it if I am constantly thinking of hunting.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I do too! It dosent help that I trap pretty seriously in the Fall and I get up early to check traps and stay up late skinning. Have to Deer hunt and do school somewhere in between.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. That's what I take to go to sleep... Nyquil.


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey I should be in the bed right now. But im on here reading deer hunting stuff............love it!


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

When I stop losing sleep I stop hunting.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

usually cant sleep the night before opening day of turkey and deer. just get really pumped up, im sleep better tehn when I first started hunting but still dream about hunting and walk up a few times thinking I over slept.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Everynight. Especially when outdoor channel has an archery marathon...


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

yes


----------



## PRO_DO (Jul 31, 2012)

Dude I force myself to get in bed at 9 at night...look on forums til about 10...devise a plan til 11...and if I'm lucky I'll be asleep by 12!


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

Bow Predator said:


> Everynight. Especially when outdoor channel has an archery marathon...


yep! gotta love Full Draw Friday......And YES.....perfectly normal to lose sleep


----------

